# bloxham geared high yield fund?



## bigbd (23 Jan 2007)

I have only recently invested in The Evergreen Fund and have been thinking about adding to it or investing in The bloxham geared high yield fund. Have been reading up on it and it sounds quite interesting. I understand there is a higher risk involved but was wondering what you guys taught about The bloxham geared high yield fund and my decison and options.
Bigbd


----------



## lillywhite1 (24 Jan 2007)

Bigbd i recently(2 weeks ago) invested 100K in Evergreen as it was just sitting in my A/c doing nothing much for me. After doing this i went to see an independent advisor and spoke about several different types off funds. Im young so putting money away for a period of time with the hope of a good return with obvious risk does not overly worry me as i would be willing to take this risk.
We spoke about Evergreen and he agreed it was a good investment but for what i was willing to do he recomended several other funds also. The bloxham geared high yield fund was 1 , triology was another and Discovery. 
I liked the idea of The bloxham geared high yield fund and the way the money was invested even with the obvious risk. The potential of it if your willing to take the risk seemed huge while the other 2 also interested me. Discovery is investing in companies which you hope will break into the big league. What i have to decide is what percentages i am goin to invest in each fund. I am currently looking at 60k in The bloxham geared high yield fund and 20k in the other 2. Should be an interesting time ahead for me. I am going to be patient enough and am not expecting the star's but would hope for a decent return.
Good luck Bigbd with your decision.


----------



## goodtiming (25 Jan 2007)

I put 200k into this fund at the start of December and it's been going great guns so far. I think it's up about 11% in the 7/8 weeks i've had it there Sweeeet.


----------



## askalot (8 Jul 2007)

I had a look at the New Ireland website but couldn't find all the information I was looking for; hopefully someone here might have the answers!

Is this fund only open to lump sum investors or is it possible to pay into it on a monthly basis but not as a pension? 

If so what is the min monthly amount and what are the charges like?

Are they reducing the gearing in the fund as interest rates rise?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roland (8 Jul 2007)

11% in 8 weeks is indeed sweet.  But an equity fund with gearing could very easily drop 11% in one day.  Perhaps stating the obvious here, but it's easy to get buoyed over by high returns achieved quickly, and forget that anything that goes up so quickly generally can come down just as fast....


----------



## RugbyBoy (9 Jul 2007)

where can I buy it and who offers the best discount
TIA


----------



## South (9 Jul 2007)

What kind of discount are you looking for?

It is an investment fund, do you mean who charges the lowest commission?


----------



## RugbyBoy (9 Jul 2007)

yes


----------



## South (9 Jul 2007)

Nil commission would be the best available RugbyBoy


----------



## Sarsfield (9 Jul 2007)

RugbyBoy said:


> where can I buy it and who offers the best discount
> TIA


 
I invested in the Bloxham fund via MyAdviser

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=388659&postcount=2


----------



## South (9 Jul 2007)

Did you get in for 0% cost and 1% annual fund management charge?


----------



## RugbyBoy (10 Jul 2007)

Very strange - BOI are providing the lending to the fund and guess who the no 1 holding is BOI!!! looks like a conflict of interest - lending to support their own share price


----------



## South (10 Jul 2007)

I doubt that is why they are lending money to the fund


----------



## Sarsfield (14 Jul 2007)

The Update for Q2/2007 for anyone who's interested

[broken link removed]

Also:

Q1/2007 [broken link removed]

Q4/2006 [broken link removed]


----------



## hattrick_12a (12 Aug 2007)

Above, I find the figures for investing to be big, 200k, 60k...etc. Can I get an idea where people are getting this from as I am a small time player. And I was just wondering was these figures achieved through savings, investments, etc? Also what is the age bracket some of you guys fall into to be investing with these large amounts? 

Thanks


----------



## hattrick_12a (13 Sep 2007)

Below are links to fund prices for smart & new ireland funds 



[broken link removed]

And there is also the links above by Sarsfield

But is there a way to check a funds performance/charts over the year(s)?

Like there is here for Irish Life

[broken link removed]


----------

